
Black Mirror: Bandersnatch – Official Trailer [HD] – Netflix - champagnepapi
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XM0xWpBYlNM
======
dang
This is off topic for HN. Could you please review the guidelines?

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

~~~
champagnepapi
sorry!

